# Fernsehen auf dem Samsung 226BW



## the Canadier (3. Dezember 2007)

HI!
"leider" ist mein alter Fernseher kaputt gegangen( war nur ein 37cm) und ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir anstatt eines neuen nicht lieber den günstigen Samsung Syncmaster 226BW kaufen soll. Über den hört man ja nur gutes und mein alter 19" CRT ist auch nicht mehr das Gelbe vom Ei. Also meine Frage: 
Kann ich den auch nebenbei als ganz normalen Fernseher benutzen? Gibt es Nachteile? Lassen sich mit dem DVDs in HDTV wiedergeben?
Ich habe einen digitalen Sat und einen analogen Kabelanschluss. Ich freue mich schon auf eure hoffentlich positiven Antworten und Ideen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich betreibe den 226BW von Samsung am Rechner. Videoinhalte in HDTV werden auch unverfälscht so knackig und einwandfrei wiedergegeben, wie man es erwartet. Schlieren etc. gehören der Vergangenheit an. Der Kontrast ist wunderbar und lässt jedes noch so kleine Detail sichtbar werden.

Ich frage mich nur gerade, wie du das Bild vom Satelliten-Receiver oder gar dem Kabelanschluss auf dem TFT übertragen möchtest. Du hast schon eine Methode?


----------



## tommy-n (4. Dezember 2007)

Also grundsätzlich kannst du jeden TFT Monitor für den PC auch zum fernsehen verwenden. Das Problem ist aber meistens, das du nur einen DVI und/oder RGB Anschluss hast und damit können die wenigsten Receiver was anfangen. Bei DVD-Playern sieht es da schon etwas besser aus, aber auch nicht perfekt.

Also entweder baust du dir einen HTPC zusammen, dann hast du keine Probleme mit den Anschlüssen und hast auch gleich noch alles in einem Gerät oder du baust dir in deinen PC eine DVB-S(2) Karte ein und schaust dann über den PC Fernsehen.

Ansonsten gibt es da noch die TV/Monitor Kombinationen, welche eine deutlisch größere Anschlussvielfalt zulassen. Ich habe sehr guter Erfahrungen mit diesem Gerät hier gemacht (22").

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a250523.html

Vorteil, er hat die normale Auflösung für PCs (1680x1050) und nicht wie viele reine TV Geräte eine niedrigere. Und du hast ausser HDMI (welcher aber per DVI auf HDMI Adapter auch verfügbar wäre) alle Anschlüsse die du brauchst (DVI mit HDCP, RGB, Composite, S-Video, Komponenten). Ich verwende den mit einem DVB-T Receiver, einer Playstation 2 (über Komponenten-Kabel verbunden) und meinem PC und er macht in allen bereichen eine gute Figur. Und wenn ich das Bild mit meinem alten 19" TFT vergleiche, dann ist die Darstellung des PC Bildes nicht schlechter (eher besser wegen der höheren Auflösung ).


----------



## danone (4. Dezember 2007)

wenn du sat hast dann kannste dir noch nen digi-hd-sat-reciver zulegen. benutzt schwiegvater auch und das bild ist Suuupér
bei den anderen varianten (analog/ scart-vga adapter...) wird die quali wohl sehr pixelig werden... weiß es aber nicht 100%


----------



## the Canadier (4. Dezember 2007)

@Wannseesprinter
Nein leider nicht deshalb frage ich euch ja. Gibt es keine Sat Reciver mit DVI ausgang oder sogar HDMI? Sonst müsste ich mir wieder so nen s***iß Röhren Fernseher kaufen. Hat denn keiner eine Idee?
Aber schon mal danke für eure Antworten


----------



## tommy-n (4. Dezember 2007)

Lies doch mal meinen Post durch, dass ist doch ne Lösung für dein Problem oder was gefällt dir da nicht?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. Dezember 2007)

Der M228WA ist ein Tausendsassa in Sachen Ein- und Ausgänge. Er macht optisch zwar nicht so viel her, wie der 226BW, aber immerhin wäre damit das Anschlussproblem aus der Welt geschafft. Wie sieht's aus, the Canadier?


----------



## the Canadier (4. Dezember 2007)

Wie teuer wäre es denn wenn man sich einen HTPC bauen würde und was verbraucht der so? Ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll. Wie gr0ß ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den beiden?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. Dezember 2007)

the Canadier,

Probier' mal bitte diesen Link aus: -KLICK-


----------



## tommy-n (5. Dezember 2007)

@Canadier: Also bei nem HTPC, welcher auch mit HDTV zurecht kommen soll, musst du schon 300 investieren. Falls du Interesse hast, kannst du dir ja mal diesen Link hier durchlesen

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=3592

da beschäftige ich mich auch damit. Der Stromverbrauch liegt zur Zeit bei 80W, was mir zu hoch ist, aber ich habe nen kleineres Netzteil gekauft und mal sehen was sich damit noch rausholen lässt. Und dann noch die VCore per RMClock senken und dann komme ich vielleicht auf meine angepeilten 50W.

Aber es ist halt schon etwas Arbeit alles zusammenzubauen und zu installieren, dass sollte nicht unterschätzt werden.


----------



## the Canadier (5. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die tollen Links


----------



## patrock84 (5. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt im Netz einige gute Anleitungen wie man sich einen SCART auf VGA/DVI Kabel bauen kann. Solche Adapterkabel gibt es auch zu kaufen..


ODER:

Du kaufst dir einen DVB-S Receiver mit HDMI-Anschluss, dann wäre ein HDMI-DVI Adapter sinnvoll, da die Signale digital bleiben 



Sowas:http://www.yatego.com/vgm21/p,467fc...ga-pin-5?sid=11Y1196882440Y174df56738bd1d96e6


----------

